# siphoning fuel out of tank



## wine (Feb 23, 2005)

Purchased a plastic siphoning kit at the parts store. Pushed the clear tube thru gas filler opening but it seems to be bumping into something. 97 Sentra 1.6.

Called manufacturer. They told there may be a ball that prevents fuel spilling during rollover. Is this true?

Are there suggestions on how to siphon out the fuel?

Like when replacing the fuel filter?

Thansk


----------



## redser (Aug 30, 2006)

Why would you need to siphon the fuel out? just put a clamp on the input side of the filter and pull out the old filter and put a new one in. No need to drail the whole tank.


----------



## wine (Feb 23, 2005)

*reason*

Because there is a quarter of a tankful of gas (2.5 gal) sitting there in GA winter sitting there 3 months while out of town. The car won't start so it may need a new fuel pump.

I don't know but it may have bad gas and to be safe I don't want gas in the tank while replacing the pump.

Thanks


----------



## redser (Aug 30, 2006)

The manaul says to releive the fuel preasure first. Pull the fuel pump fuse and start the car. It will run for a little bit then die, after that crank it a couple of more times. After that it says you can just replace the fuel pump. Once you get it out it might be easier to get the rest of the fuel out since there is not much in there. 
You could also fill the rest of the tank with new gas and put a fuel treatment in it as well. This usually works for me.
Good Luck


----------

